# First post



## lyttleravyn (May 4, 2008)

Ok, its my first post and I thought I'd start off with pics of my MAC and the rest of my makeup collection. (It's also my first time putting pics in, so bear with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )






This is my MAC collection to date






Longwear - Perennial Rose, Femme Forever, Lover's Lust
Lutreglass - Morning Glory
Lipglass - Nymphette
Plushglass - Pretty Plush
Lipstick - New York Apple
Paint - Bare Canvas
Nail Lacquer - Vintage Vamp, Nightfall
Blushcreme - Sweet William, Summer Lily
Kohl Crayon - Powersurge
Paint Pots - Girl Friendly, Bare Study, Indianwood, Rubenesque
Pigments - Mutiny (my first full-size), Golden Lemon, Melon, Teal, Dark Soul, Cornflower, Pink Bronze, Violet, Blue Brown, Kitschmas, All Girl, Jam Session, Deep Blue Green, Fuschia, Maroon, Rose, Naked, Ruby Red, Golden Olive, Silver Fog, Frost






Eyeshadows - (left to right, top to bottom)
Gleam, Nylon, Idol Eyes, Fade
Expensive Pink, Texture, Shale, Petalescent, Girlie, Woodwinked
Sweet Lust, Pink Venus, Trax, Tilt, Flashtrack, Shroom
Satin Taupe, Forgery, Goldmine, Parrot, Greensmoke, Plum Dressing
Phloof!, Cranberry, Vanilla, Honesty, Jest, Knight Divine






Final picture is the whole sha-bam! I got the clear cubes from Staples.com and they hold my makeup perfectly! Brands other than MAC: Bare Escentuals, Smashbox, Stila, Avon, Mary Kay, Mark (I use to sell all 3), Maybelline, Clinique (especially mascara and a red lipstick called Red Hot that is smoking! on me), Urban Decay, Covergirl...probably more but it's late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you all enjoy! I'm so glad I found such a big community of fellow 'makeup enthusiasts' :-D

lynn


----------



## Hilly (May 4, 2008)

ohh nice stuff!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## hr44 (May 5, 2008)

really nice! And I love how it's stashed!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 5, 2008)

Killer collection!!  I love how its like an explosion of color!!


----------



## rabideloise (May 5, 2008)

Sweet! Where did you get all that awesome storage?!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually go a little bolder with my eyeshadows and stay simple with lips.

The plastic storage cubes are from Staples. I had to order them from the website since my store didn't carry them. They're made by rubbermaid and come in a bunch of different styles so you can mix and match (I have an X-cube, a double cube, and 3 4-drawer cubes). Here's the link to Staples for anyone interested

Rubbermaid Shelf Savers Cube at Staples

ciao loves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lynn


----------

